# Casio Sgw-300H Manual Needed



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi i bought one of these recently second hand and i need an op manual, i looked and found what i thought was correct and all i managed to do was download a load of "unwanted" gifts from tinternet, can anyone help with this please.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.casio-europe.com/euro/watch/collection/sgw-300h-1aver/


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

All you need to do is type the 4 digit number on the back (it's the one in a rectangle) into the box marked "Module Number" on here:

http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/

That will give you the full user manual in pdf format for any Casio watch.

I hope that helps mate.


----------

